# The Mozart Effect



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

A little while ago I borrowed a book from my drum teacher. "The Mozart Effect" by Don Cambell. I could go on a long rant about what it's about but basicly it talks about the healing effects of certain kinds of music. Even some unexplained miracle stories..., the author had a blood clot in his brain that shrunk like 3-times faster than any doctor would expect. He contributes it to listening to Mozart.

Wikipedia Article.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Brando2600 said:


> A little while ago I borrowed a book from my drum teacher. "The Mozart Effect" by Don Cambell. I could go on a long rant about what it's about but basicly it talks about the healing effects of certain kinds of music. Even some unexplained miracle stories..., the author had a blood clot in his brain that shrunk like 3-times faster than any doctor would expect. He contributes it to listening to Mozart.
> 
> Wikipedia Article.


I've heard about that, too.
Apparently, complex music, as Classical is, does stimulate the brain in some way.
P.C. does allow proper research into music's effects on the brain because it might show that Europeans ('white people') produced some of the most sublime music ever (if that is true).


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I've heard this. For various reasons like this and others I only listened to classical music in the car like the whole time I was in it...lets say the benefits were that I was completely mentally ill and out of it managed to get 90's on some of my tests







Don't know if it's connected!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Brando2600 said:


> A little while ago I borrowed a book from my drum teacher. "The Mozart Effect" by Don Cambell. I could go on a long rant about what it's about but basicly it talks about the healing effects of certain kinds of music. Even some unexplained miracle stories..., the author had a blood clot in his brain that shrunk like 3-times faster than any doctor would expect. He contributes it to listening to Mozart.
> 
> Wikipedia Article.


I wouldnt say so. I got my second panic attack just from listening to mozart. It gave me emptiness and forced me to think whats real. Just my pov.


----------

